# New Ford or Dodge diesel.?



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I am having a tough time trying to decide between the f3500 or the D 3500. Right now I have a 2009 Duramax that I'm trading in and the total deal between both trucks is almost the same price. 

Wondering what your thoughts are between the two ??


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Forgot to add I pull a 29' Fith Wheel in the warmer months and a 27' snowmobile trailer in winter.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm a Ford man, so no choice for me. I have a 7.3 that I pull a Living Quarters Horse Trailer with and love it. Would love to come to your neck of the woods and ride!!!!!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

What's wrong with your duramax


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok I have had Chevrolet products most of the time but bought a 2001 dodge 3/4 ton with the diesel. I have had one ford and didn't dislike it but did dislike repairs. Dodge diesel is probably the way I would go they seem to have more torque and resale seems to hold better on the resale on hi mileage.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Choose Ford unless you wanna be in the shop with blown tranny in the Dodge. Dodge you have to get rid of after warranty expires because their trannies are so bad.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Choose Ford unless you wanna be in the shop with blown tranny in the Dodge. Dodge you have to get rid of after warranty expires because their trannies are so bad.


I've got a helluva deal for someone on a Ford F-550 with a 6.4 Powerstroke...
Only 50K miles...:laughing:


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I've got a helluva deal for someone on a Ford F-550 with a 6.4 Powerstroke...
> Only 50K miles...:laughing:



OK what's wrong with it lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> OK what's wrong with it lol


Needs a new engine... $20K...

The other truck has a new engine installed under warranty @ 30K...

You tell me what's wrong with it...:furious:


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Redwood said:


> I've got a helluva deal for someone on a Ford F-550 with a 6.4 Powerstroke...
> Only 50K miles...:laughing:


Red I agree about the 6.4 

I have a 7.3 in the work truck and a 7.3 in the play truck. Wouldn't give them up.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> OK what's wrong with it lol


 It's a 6.4


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just bought a 3/4 ton dodge crew cab pick it up today. 6.7 has plenty of power.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Just bought a 3/4 ton dodge crew cab pick it up today. 6.7 has plenty of power.


 For work or personal? I think that truck costs more than the last house I bought.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> For work or personal? I think that truck costs more than the last house I bought.



Lol ya I know we thought the same thing. It's for work and personal trips to see family. We needed to expand and the diesel was the one that held it's value the best. Also you can get more miles out of them and not effect the trade in as bad.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

here she is.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Traded the Duramax for a new ram 2500. So far a great truck.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumberdood1 said:


> Traded the Duramax for a new ram 2500. So far a great truck.


 you will like it. My 2001 is still kickin and needs a little attention to body work but still strong under the hood. The new one will get a workout with a trip this weekend and a visit to one job sight 140 miles from the office.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> Just bought a 3/4 ton dodge crew cab pick it up today. 6.7 has plenty of power.



I have heard that the 6.7 deizels from ford are supposed to be great and they dont have any of the troubles that the 6.4 disaster had.......

I just dont know if I want to be the fellow to find out after 50,000 miles what happens 

good luck with it


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I have heard that the 6.7 deizels from ford are supposed to be great and they dont have any of the troubles that the 6.4 disaster had.......
> 
> I just dont know if I want to be the fellow to find out after 50,000 miles what happens
> 
> good luck with it


I'll wait for guys singing praises at 300K before I believe a word of the Ford Propaganda...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I'll wait for guys singing praises at 300K before I believe a word of the Ford Propaganda...


 They haven't had a proven diesel since the 7.3.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> They haven't had a proven diesel since the 7.3.



the 7.3 motors are becoming valuable because all the other ford deizels have been such dogs..... 

On e-bay right now there are guys attempting to dump their 6.4 box trucks with under 65,000k miles on it with a totally rebuilt motor... they will do anything to get rid of their problems before it blows up again.......:blink:

I hope that the 6.7 does get a few hunderd thousand miles on them and are more reliable than the predecessor.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> They haven't had a proven diesel since the 7.3.


Zackly! Ford is selling "Expensive Lemons" that will leave you with a nearly new truck in excellent condition except "The Grenade Motor" dun Blew Up...

The engine replacement cost more than likely will exceed the value of the truck...

Have fun on the hook boys! :thumbup:

But hey... They are saying nice things about the new motors...:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Get the International CXT, it is a real mans truck.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Not bad


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

The Ram is awesome . I can pull my 9500 lbs fifth wheel 75 mph like its nothing. Pulling I average 10.5 and empty 16.5 MPG. 

The ride with coil over rear springs is the best I've felt in a heavy duty truck.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> They haven't had a proven diesel since the 7.3.


My F350 6.0 has 250,000 miles and still runs perfectly. I drive a service van for work so don't put a lot of miles on the Ford but it pulls a mini excavator around like a champ when asked to.


----------

